# Lowe's, Menards, and Home Depot Halloween 2015



## Scarecrow1006 (Jun 20, 2013)

So Home Depot has recently added a bunch of new Halloween stuff to their website. Lots of cool looking props and their prices aren't to bad ether. Here is the link http://www.homedepot.com/b/Decor-Ho...redirect=true&NCNI-5&searchRedirect=halloween

here are some of what I consider the highlights!

Brewing Witch Trio- They are literally selling this for half of grandin roads price!

Lurching Reaper- I've seen him on a few Halloween sites but this is the cheapest!

Skeleton Dog and Cat- Appears to be the same as big lots but with a leash!

Rusty Attic Light- A few dollars cheaper than Kmart and biglots

Lots of Gemmy Lighshow lighting effects including Frie and Ice

Poseable Skeleton- Not too bad for $30

So far nothing on Lowes or Menards. If anyone knows or has seen anything feel free to share


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the post....I like their gargoyle


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

they have the bone phone again...i want it!


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Great stuff! I hope they have them in my home depot soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Scarecrow1006 said:


> So Home Depot has recently added a bunch of new Halloween stuff to their website. Lots of cool looking props and their prices aren't to bad ether. Here is the link http://www.homedepot.com/b/Decor-Ho...redirect=true&NCNI-5&searchRedirect=halloween
> 
> here are some of what I consider the highlights!
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting. Nice website design. Some of the witches look more comical but then some of the gargoyles look menacing. Nice blend I guess. I do like the new Gemmy Fire and Ice purple/red spotlight. The 7inch witches orb is pretty expensive. one of those items that Big Lots seems to have a better price on. I liked that the 3ft butler got a French Maid this year. oolala. Yeah right! ugliest hag I've seen. but perfect. I can see her pushing someone into the oven. I wonder if CVS might get her in this year. She's regular price at 40.00 and I don't think HD will have any sales like CVS might.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I LOVE the gargoyle. I wonder if he will be in stores. I did a quick look in my Home Depot at lunch today and didn't see anything where it usually is, but I will have to go back. Thanks for posting.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

you can order these things and have them sent to the store to save shipping.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I just ordered the gargoyle. He won't be here until the first week of September, but still excited!


----------



## Y.pestis (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. I was just in the store today and they didn't have anything in yet. I ordered a couple pf the 30$ skellies to corpse up and a dog to go along with the cat I already have. Won't ship for a few weeks but at that price it's worth the wait.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I wonder how the skeleton compares to the pose n stays. Anybody know?


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I may get the posable skeleton and dog. I didn't see any resin tombstones. I like the ones they had last year. Does anybody know if those will be back?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Madam Leota, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

witchy poo said:


> Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


I think its the same spotlight grandin road carries...they have a video.I plan on ordering a few.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

witchy poo said:


> Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


I have the orange fire and ice. I ordered mine from Grandin Road. I tested it during the day with the curtains drawn and thought it had too much red in it. Then I tested it at night in complete darkness and that changed my mind - it is indeed orange and yellow. I like it, but I'm not really sure what to do with it as I don't have a talent for placing spotlights. Someone posted a video of what they did one year by shining it on a silhouette of a witch (I think it was) against the house and it looked pretty great, so that's an idea.

I did recently buy two of the ghost spotlights from Home Depot and plan on displaying them on the side of my house.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

witchy poo said:


> Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


I bought the red at Spirit last year and blue at Lowes last Christmas...I liked them and will likely pic up a different color this year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

witchy poo said:


> Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


I bought the fire & ice spotlight from Grandin Road to use on my Angry Tiki God this year. I love the effect!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, Paint It Black that light looks fantastic on that Tiki God. I'm still so up in the air about which lights I want. If anyone has got theirs yet and wouldn't mind posting a picture or video I would love to see it.


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

You guys are lucky. This is what our home depot website carries in Canada http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

PMTT said:


> You guys are lucky. This is what our home depot website carries in Canada http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...atchallpartial&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&s=true


I live in Rochester if there is something you're interested in that won't be carried in your store. I've had e-bay purchases shipped from Canada that were pretty reasonable since I'm so close. Not sure where Cambridge is but maybe a trip to Buffalo?


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I live in Rochester if there is something you're interested in that won't be carried in your store. I've had e-bay purchases shipped from Canada that were pretty reasonable since I'm so close. Not sure where Cambridge is but maybe a trip to Buffalo?


Thank you!
Yes, we aren't terribly far from Buffalo...probably 2 hours. Just need to get those darn passports!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Just ordered one of the gargoyles. It says it should be here the first week of Sept.. Can't wait to see if it's really worth 90 bucks. I just couldn't pass it up. I mean, come on, a three foot tall gargoyle!


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

I will definitely be checking my Menards this year. I'm kicking myself for not buying a really nice looking skull mask they had last year. Hope it's back again this year.


----------



## CHEFJULI (Jun 3, 2012)

themyst said:


> I have the orange fire and ice. I ordered mine from Grandin Road. I tested it during the day with the curtains drawn and thought it had too much red in it. Then I tested it at night in complete darkness and that changed my mind - it is indeed orange and yellow. I like it, but I'm not really sure what to do with it as I don't have a talent for placing spotlights. Someone posted a video of what they did one year by shining it on a silhouette of a witch (I think it was) against the house and it looked pretty great, so that's an idea.
> 
> I did recently buy two of the ghost spotlights from Home Depot and plan on displaying them on the side of my house.


Home Depot has their Halloween items loaded online- Here is the purple fire and ice light-
http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightShow-10-in-Fire-and-Ice-PPO-Spotlight-58453/205832481

I used the orange fire and ice in front of my witch cauldrons last year. This year I am using a purple, green and orange on my three witches that have the same colored skirts. Should look good!

Also the led spotlights are 14.99 versus Spirit whichis 25.00.

YOu can use those fire and ice lights to highlight your house outside. Like in the movie Dark Shadows when they had the party and the outside of the mansion was lit up with purple and magenta lights. It looked cool!


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Just received the Fire and Ice Dragon from Home Depot. I Love This Guy! I didn't realize his wings move.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know if this is helpful or not, but we have a close-out store in our town, that is carrying the Home Depot animated Jack o'lantern man from last year. It's not the inflatable, it's the talking prop. They have 3 or 4 of them, and they've had them for months. They're marked $20, but I imagine shipping would be another $20 at least, given the size. I don't know if HD is carrying them again this year, or not.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Home Depot is starting to ship the Halloween items. I ordered the dragon phone (arrived Monday), the Lurching Reaper (shipping notice just arrived in email, so it's on the way) and the three witches (still waiting). I'm not sure if the three witches are the same as the ones at Grandin Road, but for half the price they are close enough.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Most Lowe's won't have their stuff out until late August/early September thanks to corporate merchandising. The plans won't drop into their systems until August 28th and the completion date is September 9th I believe. Some stores will probably attempt to set up earlier, so you may get lucky. I know my store is going to try to set up by the end of next week, but that's only if they get rid of enough summer stuff to do it.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

witchy poo said:


> Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


its great...worth evry penny i have the indoor also and put it in my front hall with my glass french door open.........from the street its just great...i think a must to have


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Someone on the forum (not sure where) has posted a video of their Purple/Orange Fire and Ice light and described it more as a pastel purple/pink look. I was going to order one but after seeing their video decided not to. Just a heads Up.

i have the Red/Orange and the Green/Orange and really like both of them.

6-paq posted the video and review here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-did-you-find-buy-today-1630.html#post1772460


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I used Spirit's orange and green fire and Ice on the outside of the house last year and it looked great, creating a subtle animation behind the colored spots on items in the yard.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I returned the three purple fire&ice spotlights I purchased online to my local Home Depot today. Clerk's comment was "boy, you start early".... um, yeah you have no idea ~ you should check out this forum! 

He did tell me that our store should be putting out the Halloween stuff around September 3. Just a "heads-up".


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Ah man! I wish I had seen that they had the fire and ice spotlights. I got mine for like 5 bucks more somewhere else. I would love green! Looks like they don't carry green anymore though. Why didnt you like the purple?


----------



## Gozerhead (Aug 13, 2015)

Mendards was putting out stuff last night. The "brand" of all the stuff has changed, but a lot of the same old same old. They weren't done setting up, and there was a lot of blank space to be filled yet.

I did pick up a few indoor/outdoor green 1w LED lights. They were on sale for $1.50 as opposed to $8. I don't even know if I will use them, but figured I could return if need be. They were next to the party lights and spotlights.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Man, I waited around a few days to order one of those $30 skeletons, and bam, sold out. Anyone know of where to get something for a comparable price? Costco has a poseable skeleton, but it's $37 plus $8 shipping (not a member, so I can't check in stores).

For anyone on the fence about the red/orange fire and ice spotlights, they're pretty awesome. They look great lighting up stuff in your yard, or to light up your windows from the inside (as seen in this video): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qo11zu5j7w

They're the same ones Grandin Road sells for $25. I ordered another two from HD to light up some windows this year. I was going to order two of the purple ones as well, but after hearing that they look more pink, I guess I'll pass. They look cool on HD's website....


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Our Menards was stocked today, looked like they were done. The new brand is the same that Home Depot carries, Pumpkin Hollow. They have the same $80 animated talking Jack o'lantern man that HD has.

I apologize for the crappy photos, but our store sets up near the registers and everyone and their dog was trying to pass through. I wish that I'd gotten a video of the talking skull in the last photo, too. I don't care for the colored LED flashing lights, but at least he didn't seem to say anything too cheesy. I think it was just one phrase, but I don't remember exactly what it was.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

sorry, clicked to send that post without finishing the Menards photos!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Last batch for Menards


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

I was pleasantly surprised when doing my Menards crazy days shopping that Halloween was in full force. I was impressed they were even playing Monster Mash in the aisles, and then realized it was coming from one of the inflatables on display. 

LairMistress did a great job capturing the many Halloween items Menards has this year. So nothing extra to add on that front.

I didn't see a SpookyTown display this year at Menards. Disappointing, as my store always did a great job. I wonder if Menards is no longer carrying the line. The only SpookyTown pieces available were a few accessory figures all marked down to 50% off.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Our Menards doesn't usually set up for Halloween until Back to School is all put away. Sept 8 is the first day of school, and it often takes a few days after that for the school supplies to get re-located and the shelves to fill for Halloween. It's the same situation with Target and Wallgreens.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks, Madjoodie! I am missing some pictures, though. My camera on my phone has been acting up lately. It makes the shutter sound, and looks like it took a pic, and then it's not there! One was also extremely blurry, so I left it out. I may have to stop back in next week for other things, so I'll take more, if no one else does.

Our store didn't have new Spooky Town either, just a couple of clearance like you mentioned.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been looking at the animated rising reaper at Home Depot. Does anybody know if the tombstone is resin?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I picked up my gargoyle yesterday, he's huge!! There is a little damage that I am going to fix with paint and glue, he's too cumbersome to return. His eyes light up too!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Does the skeleton hands spell book light up or anything? If it doesn't- it looks super simple to make one.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Home Depot in Greensboro NC doesn't even have most of their summer stuff onsale yet, let alone any Halloween out 

I was able to pick up some pink foam to make fake wood beams for my witches kitchen though so it was worth the trip


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

witchy poo said:


> Does anyone have the fire and ice lighting? Just wondering if you are pleased with it.


I got it last year at the spirit store- used a coupon- and really liked the effect. Had it behind a cloth that had zombie hand cut outs.


----------



## Zeb (Oct 19, 2014)

I picked up the talking skull, junk yard rat in a chip bag, and talking raven in a cage yesterday at Menards. All good props for the $$. Unfortunately this stuff usually needs some sort of modification... The talking raven looks great, has decent movement, but the audio and flashing LEDs really trash this thing up. The crow squawks a bit before telling lame jokes/bad comedy. Irritatingly bad. Will def disable the sound if nothing else. 
The squirming rat in the chip bag is a great prop. Their talking skull is kind of lame but I believe has the necessary components to warrant a good hacking. Def worth the $15.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Lowes in Altoona, Iowa has started putting out their Halloween items. Picked up the Countess. Really love how clearly she speaks. Wish the Grandin Road lady props moved their mouth like this one.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ThePirateHouse said:


> Lowes in Altoona, Iowa has started putting out their Halloween items. Picked up the Countess. Really love how clearly she speaks.
> View attachment 250849


she is cool.


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

TheNextMartha said:


> I got it last year at the spirit store- used a coupon- and really liked the effect. Had it behind a cloth that had zombie hand cut outs.
> 
> View attachment 250760


Great idea!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

anybody has some feedback with the "Lurching Reaper" from HD? It does looks awesome

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i got this for my haunted library


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

chupacabra said:


> anybody has some feedback with the "Lurching Reaper" from HD? It does looks awesome
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


We just bought it. We have not received it yet, but I heard is was fantastic.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

chupacabra said:


> anybody has some feedback with the "Lurching Reaper" from HD? It does looks awesome
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


Theres been a couple pics and videos on Haunters Hangout. Haven't read one negative review yet from it. Mine is downstairs still in the box. Hoping to get him together either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> i got this for my haunted library


That's a really cool steampunk looking phone. Where did you get this from?


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

They put their stuff out yesterday. They have the $99 reaper in store if you want to check it out in person.


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

Mike and Tiff said:


> They put their stuff out yesterday. They have the $99 reaper in store if you want to check it out in person.
> View attachment 252203


Sweet! I will stop by ours, hopefully is ready though knowing we are in FL they might just wait until mid Sep


----------



## punkpumpkin (Jul 10, 2015)

chupacabra said:


> Sweet! I will stop by ours, hopefully is ready though knowing we are in FL they might just wait until mid Sep


Saw a lot of items here in Florida at home depot today. I showed much restraint.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's a really cool steampunk looking phone. Where did you get this from?


home depot. i think it is a real working phone. I just LOVE it. it will stay out year round.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Paramoun...T-EIFFEL-TOWER/204487906?keyword=eiffel+phone


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

After seeing the Home Depot picture I excitedly ran out of the house to get to my local Home Depot. I dashed through the door to find....AC units. Bubble wrap. Some storage totes. Random summer stuff.

It even feels like fall outside! Just need these local stores to get on board!


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine still has left over patio furniture and weed wackers where the Halloween merchandise should be.  I was just in there yesterday.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

At ours the Halloween stuff was in the middle of the store, not where I would have expected to find it. We also called before we went there, to make sure it was out.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

The Lowe's closest to me had all the merchandise on the top of their shelving system still in the shipping boxes. An employee was super helpful & got a box down with the Fire & Ice dragon inflatable that I wanted. Haven't tested it yet for defects but glad I was able to buy one.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

themyst said:


> Mine still has left over patio furniture and weed wackers where the Halloween merchandise should be.  I was just in there yesterday.


Same here. I'm hoping my store will have their Halloween stuff out by Labor Day weekend.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

themyst said:


> Mine still has left over patio furniture and weed wackers where the Halloween merchandise should be.  I was just in there yesterday.


Same at my HD. They told me that they would have Halloween merchandise out on Sep 3.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My Home Depot was the first local store to have all their Halloween stuff out. It seems they really upped their game this year. Lots of cool stuff that I haven't seen anywhere else.

I was going to get a couple of fire and ice lights but couldn't remember which ones were good and which ones weren't. Have to figure it out and go back.

I have to get a couple of those big $49.99 skulls. I missed out when Costco had them a few years ago, and this might be my last chance. Does anyone know if Home Depot has sales on seasonal stuff?


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

I know several people ordered the witch trio. Has anyone received it yet? I was hoping for a review before I pull the trigger.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My sister, who's the manager of a local Home Depot, says they will finish putting everything out this afternoon. 

Going to be stopping by later today to pick up several Gemmy spotlights and short circuit bulbs.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Penumbra said:


> My sister, who's the manager of a local Home Depot, says they will finish putting everything out this afternoon.
> 
> Going to be stopping by later today to pick up several Gemmy spotlights and short circuit bulbs.


dose she know when the 3 cauldron witches on back order will ship I am so waiting for mine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have bought a lot from HD this year and have loved everything so far from the blow up dragon . fire and ice spot lights. spot lights of the witches and ghost and the string lights of short circuited bulbs.
the only item I felt was so so was the crow in cage hes talking is fine but when he crows it sounds like a dog lol


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i havent rec'd my witch trio yet either, our hd has nothing out yet, not a thing....NOOOOOOOOOOOOO surprise. lol


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Caroluna said:


> I know several people ordered the witch trio. Has anyone received it yet? I was hoping for a review before I pull the trigger.


They had it in the store at my HD, so if you have one near you, I would check it out in the store.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

Was so happy to see my local Home Depot had their Halloween put out yesterday - some pretty fun stuff on display.
Not sure what I'm going to be spending money on this year, so can't report on buying anything there...yet.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Just left my Home Depot. They put everything out today. I was excited about seeing the lurching reaper in person and they showed 2 in inventory. Unfortunately they had the cheaper $79 animated reaper with the $99 tag for the lurching reaper on it. Talked to customer service and looks they just goofed and didn't ship them any of the lurching reapers. BOO!

Oh well, got some chain and a few skulls I needed for another project. They did have pose and stays. Still holding out for a Wally If they ever stock them.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

I stopped by Home Depot this evening to pick up a couple of boards, and found Halloween stuff. The eyes of the cat and dog skeletons light up and they make noises! The dog barks, and the cat meows. They're so cute. I went ahead and bought the cat -- I have a kitten with a really bad attitude, and this yowling creature reminds me of her.  I may go back and get the dog if it is still there this weekend.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Caroluna said:


> I know several people ordered the witch trio. Has anyone received it yet? I was hoping for a review before I pull the trigger.


I saw it in my local store. It's fairly small. You might want to put it on a small platform just so it looks a little bigger.

The cauldron is collapsible so it will fit in the box, but it doesn't look very good. If you have the room, I would buy a better cauldron and put the mechanism inside it.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

chupacabra said:


> anybody has some feedback with the "Lurching Reaper" from HD? It does looks awesome
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-Holiday-6-ft-Animated-Lurching-Reaper-5124341/205836742


I saw him in person and LOVED him. He's a definite must for me. All the kids when I was walking by were freaked out by him. Very cool!


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Checked my Home Depot stock online again today and they showed a quantity of 1 of the Lurching Reaper. Went out there and again all they had was the cheaper $79 dollar animated reaper that looks much cheaper and way less awesome. They also had the $99 tag for the Lurching Reaper back on it. The manager yesterday pulled the price tag off the display model when I pointed out there is a difference between the lurching reaper and the animated reaper. Dismayed to see they put the incorrect tag back on. I went ahead and bought the lurching reaper for store pickup so hoping they have one in the back or can order me one. I can only imagine how bizarre they think I am for being so particular on my reapers.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I went by Home Depot last night and they had Halloween stuff out. I managed to get one of the 22 inch tombstones and 2 lanterns. The lantern has a timer on it which I didn't know. I was happy to find that out. I got a few pics to share.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

dbruner said:


> I picked up my gargoyle yesterday, he's huge!! There is a little damage that I am going to fix with paint and glue, he's too cumbersome to return. His eyes light up too!


Yeah, I got mine a couple of days ago and your right, its HUGE! This is the first prop I've seen for sale that really impressed me at an appropriate price for what you get. In fact it impressed me so much that I went to order another one, but I didn't have too. It appears that there are a VERY limited number available in stores now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

just saw a great review on the 3 witches and caludron i went ahead and found one in store will go pick up as soon as ready and cancled my back order i had for it. not sure why those were not filled first maybe cause they were 10 dollors cheaper when i bought it oh well excited to get them


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was in Home Depot yesterday. Lots of fun stuff to look at!!

I have to agree with one of the previous posters. Just my humble opinion, but the witch trio just did not float my boat. They seemed like smaller gals and the cauldron was not believable at all. It is... on the level of an inflatable or those light-up tinsel decorations. Now I love inflatables... Cute, but not believable. Did that make sense? If you are looking for a slightly more 'realistic' feeling to a prop then you might want to get three life-size witches and your own cauldron and have a go at simulating the scene.

OK. So those gargoyles are huge! Pretty cool.

I love this thing! Have to go back and get one!










I bought one of these short circuit type lightbulbs and we pranked my husband tonight. He recently replaced a faulty lightswitch. I replaced the bulb with this... and asked him to flip the light on when he came home from work tonight. Let's just say he let a 'stream of consciousness' fly when he thought the fixture was shorting. hahaha My boys and I thought it was pretty funny. I am not sure he did! 

Very cool effect. It has a little toggle on it so you can use it as a steady bulb as well. I am going back for more!!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

You friggin' bast*rds !!! All the HD talk about their Halloween roll-out and the lunging reaper made me go by the store for fear of missing out. Well, I got the last lunging reaper in the box, and I also picked up the the orange fire/ice light. 

But I was also stoked about my flickering light bulb purchase. I have never understood why nobody made a flickering bulb that was just a bulb. I bought two flickering bulbs for my front porch lights. That is the biggest no brainer for any haunter who has trick or treaters come to their front door.

I was really impressed with the sound clarity of their animatronics and the price point of $79. Below is a picture of most of the animatronics that are available minus the lunging reaper and the three witches with cauldron.

You guys really ought to get a commission from HD.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Those short circuit light bulbs are awesome. I must have one for my entry.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

dbruner said:


> Those short circuit light bulbs are awesome. I must have one for my entry.


Yes! I am really digging this bulb!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I own the 3witch cauldron whoot now to get home and set it up.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> But I was also stoked about my flickering light bulb purchase. I have never understood why nobody made a flickering bulb that was just a bulb. I bought two flickering bulbs for my front porch lights. That is the biggest no brainer for any haunter who has trick or treaters come to their front door.




I'd love to put a flickering bulb on my front porch, but one year I put in a blacklight and all the trick or treaters just passed on by ... so I switched it back to a regular white bulb and they started coming again. It think they're just conditioned around here to go to houses with bright white house lights. Oh well. I guess I'll just focus more on my front yard this year.

I went into my Lowes this evening and they had just a little display set up at the front of the store. Just one lifesize witch thing and several bins of door mats, some lights, plastic pumpkins, and some other little odds and ends. I wound up buying a couple of door mats. I can't imagine they were done with their Halloween display yet though, there wasn't much there.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

themyst said:


> I'd love to put a flickering bulb on my front porch, but one year I put in a blacklight and all the trick or treaters just passed on by ... so I switched it back to a regular white bulb and they started coming again. It think they're just conditioned around here to go to houses with bright white house lights.


I'm worried about that myself this year. Our white lights are too bright, and our porch light is candleabra style. I have flicker flame bulbs that fit, and intend to use them this year. I also think that the porch light is going to be covered entirely anyway (enclosing the porch in bed sheet walls). I'm going to have to come up with something in the yard that lets ToTs know it's OK to come up.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Well I feel a bit dorky. Went to Lowes tonight (Canada) but I didn't take much in the way of photos because I thought it was all old news. 

They had their endcaps out with some neat stuff. Some cool inflatables, the Edison bulbs in large strings and as ground stakes (which didn't make much sense to me personally but YMMV) and what seemed to be fire and ice type lights in orange/yellow and shades of purple. 

The also had this guy. And a simple inflatable Reaper that must have been 16 feet tall! He just towered. Wish I had been smart enough to take more photos.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

themyst said:


> I'd love to put a flickering bulb on my front porch, but one year I put in a blacklight and all the trick or treaters just passed on by ... so I switched it back to a regular white bulb and they started coming again. It think they're just conditioned around here to go to houses with bright white house lights. Oh well. I guess I'll just focus more on my front yard this year.



Well, if the kids need a porch light to tell them that candy is being given out when my yard has fog machines, a cemetery set-up, and maybe 8-10 animatronics or startle scares going on, then they deserve to miss out. 

This everyone gets a participation trophy generation will have to learn the hard way. As the soup Nazi would say (Seinfeld reference not a pejorative term): NO CANDY FOR YOU.


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

My local Home Depot has the lurching reaper set up. Its probably the best looking prop i have seen this year. One in box, one on display.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Col. Fryght said:


> Well, if the kids need a porch light to tell them that candy is being given out when my yard has fog machines, a cemetery set-up, and maybe 8-10 animatronics or startle scares going on, then they deserve to miss out.
> 
> This everyone gets a participation trophy generation will have to learn the hard way. As the soup Nazi would say (Seinfeld reference not a pejorative term): NO CANDY FOR YOU.


We seriously didn't understand it either ... even though I didn't have a big front yard display, I had a pose n stay skeleton propped up with fishing line walking a skeleton dog in my front yard, Halloween window posters all around the front of my house that took up the whole window, a crashing tree witch, orange blinking lights on the stair banister outside my front door, hay bales, an animated grim reaper hung outside my door ... and I'm sure there were other obvious Halloween things out there that I forget. But I am old enough now to not even try to understand how other people think and do the things they do anymore.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

My husband and I were talking about the three witch prop. It appears it is a new 'breed' of decoration.

I just could not place what category to put this in. We are thinking of it as one of the animated life-size props. But it really isn't. 
It's kind of in the inflatable type category as far as 'aesthetic' goes. It's cute, but by no way realistic or substantial.
It's like a hybrid between those tinsel covered wire frames with inflatable fabric on it.

I'm not deliberately bashing this decoration. However, I do want my fellow decorators to know what type of decoration it is BEFORE they order it. Some may be thrilled and others may be very disappointed. 

This is not my photo. However, I think it shows the prop in pretty good detail. The gals on the side are child height and have absolutely no body to them at all. Almost like they are kneeling? I find the two side witches very unfortunate. Kind of misleading. This is not really three life-size witches. The faces and hands are probably the best part of this prop. It does have classic sayings and the 'cauldron creep' type stirring is a nice touch. The cauldron is a very weak link for me. It's very cheesy looking and not at all believable in person.

Overall for the price, I am sure it will be a fun whimsical prop for some decorators. However, it definitely is not what I would put into the family of 'life-size animated props'. This is definitely kind of a new mash-up between wireframe and inflatable fabric. I guess we will see more of these type in the future.

I just wanted to share the photo and my impressions. So you can be aware of the pros and cons of this prop.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

themyst said:


> I'd love to put a flickering bulb on my front porch, but one year I put in a blacklight and all the trick or treaters just passed on by ... so I switched it back to a regular white bulb and they started coming again. It think they're just conditioned around here to go to houses with bright white house lights. Oh well. I guess I'll just focus more on my front yard this year.


I never thought of that! That is true!


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

Video of the Lurching Reaper at Home Depot. Sorry for the vertical video ? 

http://youtu.be/r3oecMXallw


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Forhekset said:


> Man, I waited around a few days to order one of those $30 skeletons, and bam, sold out. Anyone know of where to get something for a comparable price? Costco has a poseable skeleton, but it's $37 plus $8 shipping (not a member, so I can't check in stores).


Just to follow up on my own post, HD has the skeletons back in stock online. Haven't been by to see if they put out stuff in stores yet, but I was told that they weren't putting out Halloween stuff until Labor day weekend at my usual store. I went in there last week to try to buy a skeleton before they had put anything out, as their computer showed that they had 6 in stock...everyone acted like I was an idiot trying to buy Halloween stuff when it was only August.



themyst said:


> I'd love to put a flickering bulb on my front porch, but one year I put in a blacklight and all the trick or treaters just passed on by ... so I switched it back to a regular white bulb and they started coming again. It think they're just conditioned around here to go to houses with bright white house lights. Oh well. I guess I'll just focus more on my front yard this year.


I put a blacklight on our porch light every year for Halloween, but it doesn't seem to make people shy about ringing the doorbell. Of course, I have so much stuff in my yard, on my porch, and in my windows, plus my Hallowindow setup blaring out onto the street that I'd be surprised if people stayed away. I think this year I'm going to try one of those flickering short circuit lights, though.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I love that reaper!!! I have found a valid excuse for him yet but I agree, one of the best props this year for sure!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

If there are decorations but no porch light, the kids might think the homeowner decorated for their own party on a prior night, or something. Some people get very irritable about TOTs showing up when the light's not on. Kids might not want to risk an arse-chewing by some guy who has to be at work at 3 AM just for the sake of a little more candy on an already candy-filled night. When there are _other _lights on in the yard, though, you think they'd take the chance.

Hilda-- That trio could use a remake as Gandalf, Frodo, and Sam! I'm not sure what a person could do with the cauldron, but if you gave it some thought, something would present.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hilda said:


> I was in Home Depot yesterday. Lots of fun stuff to look at!!
> 
> I have to agree with one of the previous posters. Just my humble opinion, but the witch trio just did not float my boat. They seemed like smaller gals and the cauldron was not believable at all. It is... on the level of an inflatable or those light-up tinsel decorations. Now I love inflatables... Cute, but not believable. Did that make sense? If you are looking for a slightly more 'realistic' feeling to a prop then you might want to get three life-size witches and your own cauldron and have a go at simulating the scene.
> 
> ...


i love these bulbs, i bought several then reordered them for more....putting them in my front door lanterns and in my house with colored bulbs in lamps....love the effect......dont miss these they are great effects


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I went a Home Depot this morning and they were SOLD OUT of the Skeletons and projector ghost. 

Then I went to another Home Depot that had everything in stock and went a little crazy.

The Lunching Reaper lives up to it's hype. It's pretty good for the price point. Doesn't look cheesy at all and I wasn't even going to buy it, until I did. 

OOPS.


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Can anyone show me a better picture of those very large skulls on the floor, of the Home Depot photos?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

That graveyard lantern looks cool. I might have to pick up one of those.

I went to my local HD about an hour ago, and they had just started putting out everything yesterday, with a bunch more stuff still in boxes to be unpacked. Saw the lunging reaper and almost bought him - he's pretty impressive, and they only had 1 of him left, but I showed some restraint. HD's got a pretty nice Halloween selection this year.

I'm curious to know how well the projector ghosts work. I bought a similar Christmas projector light last year and was not impressed whatsoever, so I ended up returning it.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Horrorween said:


> Can anyone show me a better picture of those very large skulls on the floor, of the Home Depot photos?


Just came from there and took some pics. 14" skull has light up eyes and sounds like he's talking to ToTs. 20" skull has light up eyes and has spooky sounds.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

JWAddington said:


> Video of the Lurching Reaper at Home Depot. Sorry for the vertical video ?
> 
> http://youtu.be/r3oecMXallw


Thanks for that video, I love that! I actually like the voice and dialogue, which is very rare for me.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Well I feel a bit dorky. Went to Lowes tonight (Canada) but I didn't take much in the way of photos because I thought it was all old news.
> 
> They had their endcaps out with some neat stuff. Some cool inflatables, the Edison bulbs in large strings and as ground stakes (which didn't make much sense to me personally but YMMV) and what seemed to be fire and ice type lights in orange/yellow and shades of purple.
> 
> The also had this guy. And a simple inflatable Reaper that must have been 16 feet tall! He just towered. Wish I had been smart enough to take more photos.


My Lowe's had their inflatables up high and just a few other items out so far. I'm not a Minions far or an inflatables fan, but that inflatable kinda made me wish I was. It really looked good, very powerful. The dragon inflatable was impressive, too.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't wait to got to HD this weekend. I went a couple of weeks ago to pick up my gargoyle and they had nothing out yet. I've decided instead of paint to fix the damaged areas I am going to glue on some moss. Even with a few bad spots the gargoyle is still awesome.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok I got the 3witch and cauldron and love them . I love the detail in the faces . I all ready gave the large witch a hair make over . Will be giving the one on left more hair to . I am going to do some stuff to the cauldron. I may here put my one giant plastic cauldron in its place. I have bought 17 witches this year this is right up there with the witch of stolen souls, snowwhite witch . I love the verity well worth the money. It also has a volume control. 
Here is with the orange hair make over 


My husband standing next to them 






I will post vid when it up loads


----------



## Horrorween (Jul 21, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> Just came from there and took some pics. 14" skull has light up eyes and sounds like he's talking to ToTs. 20" skull has light up eyes and has spooky sounds.
> View attachment 252922
> 
> View attachment 252921


Thank you for posting these.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Did anyone else see the giant spider? Standing on the floor looking up at it, it looked pretty good for a tinsel and light figure. Too bad ladders are out to get me; it would look great on the roof.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love the look of the orange wig Saki.Girl.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

Hilda said:


> My husband and I were talking about the three witch prop. It appears it is a new 'breed' of decoration.
> 
> I just could not place what category to put this in. We are thinking of it as one of the animated life-size props. But it really isn't.
> It's kind of in the inflatable type category as far as 'aesthetic' goes. It's cute, but by no way realistic or substantial.
> ...



wow, I ordered this a few weeks ago, it was on backorder and was recently shipped. I haven't gotten it yet but I'm pretty sure I'm returning it once it gets here. Definitely not worth the $159 I paid for it


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet... (Sorry if it has). I bought a ton of fun finds at Home Depot today thanks to all your wonderful posts!!!! They really have a great selection this year. But one of the best finds was the Bluetooth tombstone. This is AWESOME!!!! I'm gonna buy 3 more. I have several themes in my yard but now I can play music for each theme. I know it says indoor only but I will cover it. I LOVE IT!! Well worth $24.99  The tombstone also lights up to the music when up with warm white lighting. I think you can also sinc it to your microphone with your Bluetooth and talk into it which would be really cool.... I'll have to check into it. But check it out!!!! I need at least 3 more. 









Link: http://m.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accen...ween-Tombstone-Speaker-5304-15362HD/205828001


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Halloweeeiner said:


> wow, I ordered this a few weeks ago, it was on backorder and was recently shipped. I haven't gotten it yet but I'm pretty sure I'm returning it once it gets here. Definitely not worth the $159 I paid for it


Sorry about that. 
That is my main focus... taking things and repurposing them, but the point is it to take something free or inexpensive... 
$159 is ridiculous to pay to have to give it a complete makeover and replace the cauldron. What is the point of the prop then?


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

That lurching reaper is awesome! I just watched his video on the home depot website.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Hilda

Thank you for the information about the toggle switch. I wanted to buy some of these but didn't want the extra work of putting them in right before Halloween and taking them out right after. Now I can put them in early, flip the switch for Halloween, and then take them out when I have time.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> $159 is ridiculous to pay to have to give it a complete makeover...


Better than $299 from GR! 
I'm fairly certain I'll wind up putting $160 (and quite a bit of time) into my 3 witch setup, but when I'm done I'll have discrete props to which I can give brand-new personae next year.

Our family will be going right past HD and Lowes tomorrow, and we'll have the pickup with a big trailer. If only DH had a bit more Halloween enthusiasm!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought HD's three witch prop had a very good price point. Not everybody is going for an authentic scare kids theme. I took the prop's design to have more of a fairy tale flair, and it would also look good with a couple of inflatables.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Love the look of the orange wig Saki.Girl.


me to really makes it pop very very happy with this prop and doing a few things to tweek it and give it my own look I am totally good with 
I love that I have so may different witches tall shot it will make the gathering of witches even better


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

FYI, the witch trio was $129 at Costco. Pretty sure it was the same one. My boss ordered one, but hasn't taken it out of the box yet. Out of stock online, but might be available in stores?



FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted yet... (Sorry if it has). I bought a ton of fun finds at Home Depot today thanks to all your wonderful posts!!!! They really have a great selection this year. But one of the best finds was the Bluetooth tombstone. This is AWESOME!!!! I'm gonna buy 3 more. I have several themes in my yard but now I can play music for each theme. I know it says indoor only but I will cover it. I LOVE IT!! Well worth $24.99  The tombstone also lights up to the music when up with warm white lighting. I think you can also sinc it to your microphone with your Bluetooth and talk into it which would be really cool.... I'll have to check into it. But check it out!!!! I need at least 3 more.


I think this thing looks really cool as well...if my Hallowindow display wasn't so loud, I'd probably grab one of these speakers to play spooky music/sfx.


----------



## JWAddington (Oct 1, 2013)

Let us know the sound quality coming out of that speaker. It definitely looks good.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review and all the information on the witch trio, Hilda. Interesting that it has the look of an inflatable. That is a new variation of how they make props. I can understand how those who have to order online might be disappointed if they have not seen this prop in person. 

I just looked at the GR version of the prop. It has green lights within the cauldron and a hose attachment for a fog machine. Also the colors of the witches' gowns are more vibrant than the HD version. Motion sensors trigger the center witch to talk and stir the cauldron (Not sure if HD version does that).

Personally, I think I will stick with my old Gemmy stirring witch, and a plastic cauldron that I made over. 

The Bluetooth tombstone sounds like an interesting concept as well.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

JWAddington said:


> Let us know the sound quality coming out of that speaker. It definitely looks good.


It's really good. I control the volume with my phone.. Makes it a fun little accent to my haunt.  I thought it might be crap... But I'm super impressed. Excellent quality especially for the price!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

I just got my very first full size Skelly!!! He rode home seat-belted into the front seat next to me 

I also grabbed a fire and ice spotlight.

I am a little annoyed at HD though b/c I had requested email notification of when the skellies were back in stock and I never heard from them  Thank goodness for you guys though, when I saw that other ppl had found them I looked online and saw they were available again Thanks!


----------



## Mysmasken (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm so happy with the skeletons! I have never felt I could afford it, but at $29! I got two 
I don't have experience with more expensive versions, but they pose really well for me. Click-click joints.


----------



## spookyflame (Jul 31, 2015)

punkpumpkin said:


> Ah man! I wish I had seen that they had the fire and ice spotlights. I got mine for like 5 bucks more somewhere else. I would love green! Looks like they don't carry green anymore though. Why didnt you like the purple?


i bought one but i didn't like the orange light in it, the light purple they used was ok imo but gemmy could have used a blue light instead of orange to create light and dark shades of purple


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Got my lunging reaper and gargoyle today.

The lunging reaper is amazing for the price.









The gargolye is cool because it's so big.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

FYI: I know a lot of people like the short circuit bulb at HD that costs 9.98. I saw it on walmart's website for 7.97 free ship to store.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Ditsterz said:


> FYI: I know a lot of people like the short circuit bulb at HD that costs 9.98. I saw it on walmart's website for 7.97 free ship to store.


I bought this from HD a couple of days ago. It's pretty cool, but it does stay dark for a few seconds while it cycles through its flickering pattern. Hopefully people won't think the porchlight is off. It's tempting to return it and pick up the one from Walmart, but then again, I'm not sure $2 is worth having to set foot inside a Walmart. 

Here's the link, anyhow:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/45718149


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

How do the Home Depot skeletons compare to the ones Walgreens and Target have?

I've got a leering skeleton that I would loooove to work on this weekend but have been waiting for Walgreens to stock their skeletons. I saw the Home Depot ones but haven't seen the Walgreens ones ever to compare them to.


----------



## TheNextMartha (Sep 3, 2011)

I think for the price you are not going to be disappointed with the Home Depot skeletons. I bought 2 this year.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

blue tooth tombstone...wait..omg i missed this...i got the pumpkin blue tooth from cracker barrel and love it, itskeeping me company while i decorate...im going to order some of these now...awesome





Forhekset said:


> FYI, the witch trio was $129 at Costco. Pretty sure it was the same one. My boss ordered one, but hasn't taken it out of the box yet. Out of stock online, but might be available in stores?
> 
> 
> I think this thing looks really cool as well...if my Hallowindow display wasn't so loud, I'd probably grab one of these speakers to play spooky music/sfx.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Question for all you HD skeleton owners: Has anyone had any luck with making the heads turn? That's the one real negative I've found with them because it really limits the posing possibilities. If there's a simple hack that doesn't damage them I'd love to know about it.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Madame Leota .. I'm not sure about the HD skellis, but most of the skeletons I have, have a small screw holding the head in place. I just loosen the screw and turn the heads. If it feels loose .. I'll re tighten or tap a new place to put the screw back in .. If not then I just turn them and keep the screws in a Baggie with my stuff.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

These have a different neck assembly than any of the others I've seen. Even if you loosen the screw at the bottom of the front of the neck there is still a section of the back that overlaps and prevents it from turning.


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Ooo .. That makes it a lot harder. Hum .. Hopefully someone here has a great hack for you. 
I have skelies from Costco, CVS and Walgreens .. So I was hoping the HD skellis were similar.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Went in today and saw a couple items reported in this thread thus far. HD has the bull dog skeleton and the cat skeleton, but they're animated variants that I haven't seen in any other stores. The cat and dog have fast moving/chattering mouths and light up eyes with barking/howling sounds (sound activated only unfortunately, no motion). The cat one was especially nice with a posable tail. It was $19.99. I definitely recommend checking out both the dog and cat ones if you're looking for those skeletons with a slight twist. They also had an awesome animated vulture with light up red led eyes that "caws" and moves its head left to right and back again in short deliberate movements. Looks very nice for a such a cheap prop. Sorry I don't have pictures, but hopefully someone will upload a video or picture soon.

My store had two perfectly unblemished gargoyles. They're gorgeous and well-built, but $90 is just too much for my blood. However, they'd make amazing albeit heavy column toppers.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

found the blue tooth stone today, now i think the pumpkin from cb is better sound and louder but omg...this you just have to have with your pandora going....kept me company this afternoon...... then i picked up some flip out coffins, anyone see these? i didnt open one up but even if they are cheap im going to repaint them and use for backdrop layers on my porch......then was studying the reach out reaper and realized i have two reapers already from spirit so passed on him...they do have purple fire and ice lights also........i was looking for the green........good set up this year.


----------



## lbc (Sep 1, 2014)

The animated vulture from Home Depot is a great prop for $14.99. The two stores I checked out only got in 3 each.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

We picked up the lurching reaper from Home Depot today. They had their other animated figures on so I grabbed a couple of videos.

The Witch...





The other Reaper.





The Jack-O-Lantern Man. Excuse my husband in this one. He was having a hard time trying to find the "try me" button lol.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Went to HD today & got the flickering light bulb & the ghost projector.

They had 5 skellys there & there was a dude going over every single inch of every one for at least 15 minutes & I swear he didn't buy any of them. As soon as I saw how the hands & feet were made & that the skull didn't move I decided against them.

They also had the large figures up on a shelf so you couldn't really hear or test them but at least they were away from children who usually are either terrified or end up breaking them. They had the server type figures on the floor. 

After HD we went to Big Lots & thought HD had better Halloween stuff. Plus BL already had an aisle of Christmas stuff, an aisle of lights & one Christmas tree assembled & up.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

If anybody has been considering the collapsible coffin from Home Depot, I picked one up today and very highly recommend it. The coffin is lightweight nylon and has an open back, but it is sturdy enough once the rods are inserted that it can even stand on its own (indoors, at least). For just under $17, one really cannot go wrong... although getting it rotated back into its disc-like shape and stuffed into the case for storage can be tons of fun 

I love the 3' gargoyle, but I have handled cabinets lighter than the statue One had a cracked portion near the knee, which revealed why its heft is on par with that of a baby elephant; the gargoyle is _not_ hollow inside, so the price is pretty fair, in my opinion.


----------



## AZHalloweenScare (Aug 25, 2014)

I like the raven in the birdcage.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Spoken for.
I received an $10 off $50 in store coupon for lowes. I won't be using it. If anyone wants it PM me your address and I will mail it on Tuesday. It's in store only. First one who messages me gets it.


----------



## CrystalRose (Jan 17, 2013)

Message sent.


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Went to HD to pick up some caulk for a home repair and ended up with a couple skeletons, couple grave markers, and this big skull head.  Don't know what I'm going to do with the big skull but I love it. Eyes light up and flash red. Says a few things but its not loud enough and will most likely disconnect the cheap speaker.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WickedChick said:


> Spoken for.
> I received an $10 off $50 in store coupon for lowes. I won't be using it. If anyone wants it PM me your address and I will mail it on Tuesday. It's in store only. First one who messages me gets it.


Whoever got that coupon for Lowe's , you can use it at Home Depot as well. they take competitors coupons


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

I had so much fun at HD the other day playing with the Halloween animated creatures. It's so good to know I am in the good company of you folks. Nobody else in the store was pushing demo buttons repeatedly. Lol! I wound up buying the smaller talking witch. I love her! I also liked the jack-o-lantern man, in person he was awesome. The lurching reaper was there but not working. He looks like a must have. The kind of thing that in 5 years, you're glad you bought it when you saw it. I could have done a lot more damage to my wallet there if left to my own devices.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I bought last year's bobble head witch, and the Jack o'lantern man on clearance last year. I'm almost hoping that they don't have the lurching reapers super cheap at our store after Halloween...I may "have to" have him, too!


----------



## internet troll (Nov 7, 2014)

I liked what Home Depot has this year. I bought a few things. I got the large caretaker. I also got a couple of boxes of the flickering lights. They had a neat lantern for about $8 which will go great with one of my props. They had chains for $6 so I got a couple of those. They also had 2 plastic skulls in a bag for $6 so I picked a few of them up. I am going to corpsify them and put them on stakes. I wanted a lot more and felt like a kid in a candy shop, but am already over budget for the year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Went in Home Depot with a little money to spend so I got a couple of things I wanted. A couple of observations from my visit six days after the first.

The motor in the witches' cauldron looks like a vent motor but now appears to be a reindeer motor because it reverses itself when it meets resistance. Looks like some kids have been pushing down on the stick so that bent the arm that rotates on the motor shaft. That may add some realism to the prop but the motor may not be up to the strain, so make sure the metal arm doesn't rub on the motor housing.

The heavy resin items are great but aren't as sturdy as they might seem. Both of the big tombstones with tophat skeletons in my store were badly damaged.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I stopped by HD last night and was surprised that some of the big stuff was gone already. All of the $80 gargoyles were gone as well as the large $50 skulls. I was thinking that most people would not but down that kind of coin but I was wrong. They sold out in less than a week. Also, the small skeleton dogs were sold out and only a couple of skeleton cats were left. I must admit that the animated sound and movement of the cat and dog skeleton dogs were pretty cool for the $20 price point.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Has anybody gotten the stacked skulls from HD? I originally wanted the gargoyle but it's so heavy I can't pick it up. Weight isn't listed online so the skulls may be just as heavy.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Lowes has the Ichabod Flame JOL sold under the Holiday Living name back this year. Got a second one this weekend, though the color is slightly different from my older one and I think it is better this year. I adore these and just wish they weren't so heavy. Item #470120. 

Also--if you have a Discover card, they are offering 5% cashback on purchases from home improvement stores through September with registering for their extra rewards. Every little bit helps.


----------



## IfYouDare (Sep 10, 2015)

*Home Depot Find*

Found this 2-pack of "realistic" (enough) looking skulls at Home Depot for only $5.88!! To good not to share.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...Bag-of-Skulls-Set-of-2-5345-07630HD/205828717


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, those look great!


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

How did I miss these?? THX for posting -- they look good for $3 a head=)


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

At my local HD, these skulls are located right next to the groundbreakers and "bags o' bones", as well as some plastic "chains" that are also $5.88 each.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

I stopped in to Home Depot today and was impressed by the amount of Halloween product on display, as well as the prices. $19.98 for Fire and Ice, $9.98 for the flickering attic light. And some amazing gargoyles...


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for the heads-up! Looks like a nice set of skulls for $6. The last time I was at my HD a week ago, it looked like everything had already been picked over. Was able to pick up a string of the flickering attic lights and that was about it. Hopefully, they have a replenished stock.


----------



## Frightshow (Sep 14, 2015)

Picked up 2 bags of skulls - when I brought them home, it was the same cast head that was on the Walgreens skeleton from 3-4 years ago.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thought I would share. Just picked this up at Lowes. Faux Flame Jack of the Lantern. $39.99


----------



## MandaMalice (Aug 3, 2014)

We just got him. Really love it! Just hate how slow he moves forward. :/


----------



## scareifyoudare (Sep 13, 2015)

Today I saw a amazing gargoyle.It had lots of detail.It was huge and it was 89.99$ little pricey.At Home Depot.


----------



## collingwood cats (Jul 2, 2013)

*Home Depot Has Some Nice Stuff!*

Home Depot has some pretty cool animated figures for very reasonable prices. Cauldron stirring witches sells for $100 more at Grandin Road.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Has anyone noticed these gemmy bulbs? I bought two - the effect is fab!! I have it as my porch light. And this year (drum roll) our home depot has pink foam cut already for you for $5.99 a piece. They are about 3 x3 ft.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

matrixmom said:


> Has anyone noticed these gemmy bulbs? I bought two - the effect is fab!! I have it as my porch light. And this year (drum roll) our home depot has pink foam cut already for you for $5.99 a piece. They are about 3 x3 ft.
> 
> View attachment 260386


I wonder if all the HD did this with the foam? I didn't notice it but now I'm curious. Where did your store have it displayed, with the other foam or with halloween?


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I saw the pre-cut pink foam last year at HD. It was in an Owens-Corning display box (I think marketed for small patch jobs) located at ends of foam aisle. Didn't look for it this year, though. It was 3x3 like Matrixmom said.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Lowes Faux Flaming Pumpkin Video*

Just have to find a place to use them in the yard. If you have the sound turned on one of my dog's was not to crazy about this pumpkin.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

cinders said:


> I saw the pre-cut pink foam last year at HD. It was in an Owens-Corning display box (I think marketed for small patch jobs) located at ends of foam aisle. Didn't look for it this year, though. It was 3x3 like Matrixmom said.


My display was with the halloween stuff.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

chaney said:


> Just have to find a place to use them in the yard. If you have the sound turned on one of my dog's was not to crazy about this pumpkin.


Are they battery operated or a plug?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

matrixmom said:


> Are they battery operated or a plug?


They are plug in. These were offered year before last but I didn't see any last year. I'm glad they brought them back. Everyone that sees mine comments on it. It's definitely a favorite. These pumpkins look even better in person. In 2013 they were around $30.00 which is relatively cheap for what you are getting.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Heads up, Home Depot has the 4 animated butler/maid/witch figures on sale for 50% off:

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured...2869793-_-VA_Halloween_Banner&et_rid=34861593

I actually bought the skeleton butler last year at CVS after Halloween for $20 and finally unpacked him last night. He's pretty cool. Mine didn't come with the hat, though, and his jaw didn't work the first few times I tried it (their eyes light up and their jaw moves while they speak). They're sound activated.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up! I might just buy one. 
You can't beat the price.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 31, 2015)

Found these pumpkin stands and light up pumpkins at Lowes-love them!

View attachment 261576


View attachment 261577


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I went ahead and ordered the Home Depot animated Old Maid at 50% off.

I like those pumpkin stands from Lowe's! Cute.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I visited both Lowes and Home Depot today...both had basically no Halloween left on display and Christmas was everywhere. Never did see those stand alone Edison bulbs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Grimalkin, I thought those looked familiar and found an old 2008 photo of mine. I'm pretty sure I have the Mummy one too. Target had them back then for maybe two years. As you can see I went for a more gruesome head on them!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

As no one has posted photos of the gargoyle bust from Home Depot, at least to the best of my knowledge, here are a few from various angles. Being 18" tall, I thought that the $25 price tag was pretty reasonable. I had to order it twice, as it is not available in stores and the first one arrived with a separated base that was irreparable, though I think that it was worth the hassle. I went to check the website listed on the bust's sticker (homeaccentsholiday.com), which led me directly to Home Depot's site, so that must be their own brand.


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

Stopped at HD and they had one $20 skull left. It had a small crack and a hole in it. I asked if they would take anything off and they took 50% off. I also bought the motion activated bobble head butler and witch. They were B1G1F so $40 for both.


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> As no one has posted photos of the gargoyle bust from Home Depot, at least to the best of my knowledge, here are a few from various angles. Being 18" tall, I thought that the $25 price tag was pretty reasonable. I had to order it twice, as it is not available in stores and the first one arrived with a separated base that was irreparable, though I think that it was worth the hassle. I went to check the website listed on the bust's sticker (homeaccentsholiday.com), which led me directly to Home Depot's site, so that must be their own brand.
> 
> View attachment 261790
> View attachment 261791
> ...


I was looking at this on the Home Depot site, and it's listed as being made out of polymer. Could you tell me if it's more of a plastic polymer or a clay/resin one?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

shootmenow said:


> I was looking at this on the Home Depot site, and it's listed as being made out of polymer. Could you tell me if it's more of a plastic polymer or a clay/resin one?


The bust feels like resin to me (and breaks the same way, as evidenced by the first's destroyed base).


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

shootmenow said:


> I was looking at this on the Home Depot site, and it's listed as being made out of polymer. Could you tell me if it's more of a plastic polymer or a clay/resin one?


Very cool goyle, G! Something different that the mainstream


----------



## shootmenow (Mar 18, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> The bust feels like resin to me (and breaks the same way, as evidenced by the first's destroyed base).


OK, Thanks! I love the look of the thing, I just worry for it with all my other "little gargoyles" running around.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

My Home Depot was a real let down this year. I was just in there tonight and they already replaced all their Halloween stuff with Christmas merchandise! The whole seasonal area of the store is actually flooded with Christmas decorations! They took what scant decorations they had for Halloween, which wasn't much because they didn't even have much at all even a few weeks ago, and moved it into a little clearance area they keep for patio and outdoor furniture. Actually, some of that stuff was even mixed in with it. It was just a few bags of spider webs, a few shelf display boxes of little pumpkin lanterns and other miscellaneous, and a few boxed up blow up displays. 

Afterward, I went into the Hallmark store which was a further disappointment. They only had a tiny Halloween display! The rest of the seasonal area was flooded with Christmas merchandise.

It is curious how I keep reading about how the Halloween Industry brings in over eight billion dollars annually, yet the brick and mortar stores don't seem to recognize those figures. Is it all online sales now?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My Home Depot has all of their Christmas stuff out & there's plenty of lighting options out there now that could be useful for us haunters. They now have strings of gutter lights that are like mini fire & ice lights. 

http://www.homedepot.com/s/projection%20string%20lights?NCNI-5

I can deal with the lighting being out but the trees, oh the trees. They set them up & they don't "fluff" them. It's like they literally open the box, put the tree together, plug 'em in & put it on the shelf. They don't pull out the individual branches, move them around to make them look good, they just put them together & plug them in. You can't tell what the tree will really look like if it's not "fluffed" properly. 

A LOT of stores do that too & it makes me crazy. I wanna spend hours just "fluffing" the trees to make them look good.

They also had zero Halloween things on sale. If you're gonna move in Christmas this early at least give me a break on Halloween.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hear you, RCIAG! With all the branch arranging that has to happen, it takes me two days to put up the tree.

The mini F&I projection lights look like they have a lot of potential! I might have to finally break down and make a trip to Home Depot.


----------



## Em_roses (Oct 12, 2015)

The possessed garden gnome gave me a good laugh out loud!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Just picked up 2 LED spot bulbs at Menards $15 each. 9 Watt 9 LED Green and Blue. They are in Christmas lighting and made by Polaroid. 

Just 2 of these replaced 4 100w spots, very happy with them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I love the options that LEDs are giving us now. There was even a light set-up that you can control with your phone. Now I don't know if I'd need that either now or at Christmas but it's a pretty cool option.

I know they cost more but I won't buy any regular lights any more, especially for Halloween & Christmas decor. I finally replaced all of my regular mini lights with LEDs for the Christmas tree & it was the best thing I ever did. As the old lights died, I replaced the strings with an LED string.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Home Depot's got their Christmas section already up in my neck of the woods, and Halloween is already being phased out...but on the plus side, there are some nice led candles with timers as well as some additional variants of the fire & ice spotlights available now. I picked up some candles and two of the blue spotlights yesterday. $7 for a 2-pack of candles and $20 per spotlight. 

The candles have a nice orange glow. These spotlights have much larger "light covers" than the usual fire & ice spotlights (I bought a red one last year right before Halloween, and it was one of the old-style lights), and the throw distance is HUGE. Here's a link to the blue version....

http://www.homedepot.com/p/LightSho...-Kaleidoscope-Spotlight-Stake-88619/205081143

I put one of these in the yard to uplight a tree and highlight a ghoul hanging from one of the branches, and the light goes through the tree and onto my house behind it, and also onto the tree next to it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I was at Lowes yesterday looking for spotlights. Hardly any halloween left BTW. Like what you guys have said, only saw Kaleidoscopes and Fire and Ice, and those were in the xmas aisle. Last year they carried the multicolored fire and ice, which I didn't buy and thought I'd go back for this year but not there! I'm not a fan of the Kaleidscope version (If anyone sees the fire and ice version, multicolored, I'd love to know where you see them).

I then went to Home Depot and saw these on the shelf in the xmas aisle. So if you are looking for them, here's what HD's packaging looks like:










This location has their multi aisle xmas stuff set up. Surprisingly they still had a decent amount of halloween left.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks GoS, I'll keep an eye out. Looking up any of those SKUs on Home Depot's website just says that they're out of stock online, with no store stock status. Must be too early. 

The Halloween section at the HD that I usually go to is pretty barren...mainly a lot of the bigger stuff is all that's left (tombstones, those giant skulls, the gargoyle statues, etc.).


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

The outdoor resin/plaster mummy coffin ground breaker has been reduced to $41.98 from $58. Very solid and large. I purchased one today for the cemetery. It has LED eyes and limited sound, but I am not counting on it to be activated so far away from the action. To me, it is worth the money just as a large static weather resistant prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Col. Fryght, nice purchase. When I was in our store last Thursday to pick up supplies and went in to see the spotlights, I saw these two coffin guys still on the floor. 










I was tempted and they look like nice quality. I like the detailing on them and being resin and waterproof is a big plus. Great half buried in the yard. 

Don't know what made it unsold through the past weekend but they actually still had quite a bit of nice halloween left at that location. Even had several double packs of skulls. Still basically two weeks to sell out. I'll probably run in at the end of the week and see what's still available.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I see your Home Depot still has a bunch of doormats, GoS. For whatever reason, the doormats plus a lot of general fall/autumn stuff sold out really quickly when it first went out in September, at the HD I usually frequent.

Also, they finally put out the spotlights at my HD, right where GoS said - next to some Martha Stewart lights. I picked up two of the blue spotlights and tested them out last night. They're REALLY bright and throw a lot of light - maybe a little too much for my needs, since I'm mainly doing accent lighting. The light is very concentrated, though, and almost looks like neon. I'll probably end up returning them and going back to my homemade spotlights ($5 spike and a blue CFL), even though I like the convenience and less heat output/energy use of these LED spotlights. But if you're trying to light up your house, or really throw a ton of focused light on a prop, these spotlights look great.

October 20th and I'm still screwing around with lighting...I really thought I'd be done early this year, since I planned my modest setup a month or two in advance.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I kind of like to see what the stores have the week leading up to halloween to get an idea of what _could be left over _after halloween. One of my Lowes is already a definite "don't waste your time" being pretty depleted so can scratch off my list. This Home Depot above with the coffins might be worth a shot. Next week I'll check out a few more stores while running around for last minute items. Last year I picked up some great items from a different HD.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Home Depot 50% off and then some!*

I am so glad I waited to get the giant skull at Home Depot...originally $50.00...managed to get it for $15.00 today...just had to caulk the plastic piece on the back of it back in it's hole!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Nice, pretty much all the big stuff except the 36" tombstone is gone from the HD I usually go to. It's marked down to 50% off online now, along with a bunch of other stuff. The giant skull got marked down to $41, and I think the gargoyle statue got marked down to $70 or so, and those are all gone as well. I just bought one of those bluetooth tombstone speakers for $12.50 plus tax. It's indoor only, but if the weather's good next year I think it'll be a cool addition to my other tombstones.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw the 50% off posts before heading out this morning to HD for some supplies I needed but figured nothing would be left. Very little was left, all marked down, but I did manage to pick up 8 Gemmy Short Circuit screw in bulbs for 4.99  If there was anything I still was hoping to pick up it would be those bulbs so really lucked out.

I think we'll experiment by putting one in each of our outdoor garage light fixtures. They are glass covered paneled so kind of pain to have to take apart but hoping I can put the bulb in, set the switch to short circuit, put everything back together and use our inside house switch to turn them on and off. Keeping my fingers crossed that the porch ceiling lights with floods in them can be switched out too. Not sure about the base of them. 

My store also had one set of these black kind-of-tinseled mice (outdoor decor) that I thought were actually pretty nice. And if there was any way I could see using it in any of my haunt themes, they had one 7-8 ft LED lit inflatable dragon left too. I Really like that inflatable but I'm so set for themes for a number of years and it just doesn't fit in and besides don't have the yard space for him. $44 I think. Someone will be very happy to pick him up. Great for a Harry Potter theme. That really was all the halloween at my HD that I found interesting. I was so excited about finding the Short Circuit bulbs that I forgot one of the items that I went in for, duh!

Definitely recommend a quick trip in if you are in the area of your HD.

Oh and did see some of those quick coffin boxes in my store too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped back into HD and the Dragon inflatable was gone. Some kid is going to be very happy to see that in their yard. Anyone else finding some cool things left in the store?


----------

